# Muskimgum river at Marietta???



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

I can get the river levels but want to hear how the water looks. Is it stained? Muddy? Any info is appreciated....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

gotwipers said:


> I can get the river levels but want to hear how the water looks. Is it stained? Muddy? Any info is appreciated....
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Was just down there, spent the weekend at my moms with intentions of fishing below Devola. Water was way way up and looked like chocolate milk. I ended up hitting AEP instead.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Dang! Hopefully it has cleared up a bit. Any live updates?

Thanks for the reply Sam! The pump house forecast is for like, 18.5 ft. tomorrow, I like the water high and stained not chocolate!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Trying to get you a picture. Just talked to dad and he said it looks like coffee with creamer in it.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Muddy Muddy Muddy the last couple days we have had some toad stranglers and the Muskingum and feeder streams to the Ohio are showing it.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome, hope you get it up but of not, the coffee and creamer is visual enough!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Bass-n-Beer (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Eric, definitely looks a little creamy! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

No problems guys. I live up in Lancaster, but my parents live down there still. Let me know if you need any other updates.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Live update....


















2 so far, lost a big hybrid at the rocks...










Pics, courtesy of bass n beer....
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

4 keepers in the bucket, white twisters. Said he didn't have to change bait they were hitting most of the morning. With the levels forecast to be back down this weekend it should be rockin! and I have to work all weekend......


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Before they redid the Damn we got into the white bass so much, we could throw a lead jighead only out and catch fish...


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

And people continue to ask me why I would drive an hour to fish. No place around here to catch the quality fish, the hybrids are what we go down after but when you are catching the white bass 2 and 3 at a time it just doesn't get much better


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Pearl- white, chartruse used to be the colors. Where do you live now?


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I see the forecast is to be aroun 17.4 tomorrow, may try and make it down to fish. Will have update if I do. 

River still muddy? What is the flow like? 17.44 should be ideal fishing!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Changed mind at last minute, decided to give the river a try today. Graph showed the pump house to be 15.7' which is pretty low but thought for sure the fish would be there.

Got down there around 930, caught a small flathead right off the bat, then another, and another....there must have been a ton of 12" flatheads in there cause they were hittin anything that rolled by them.









Walked down to the point figuring since the water was moving pretty good I would find the Hybrids in the slack water.....I was wrong!! . 

Moved back up to the wall and started catching 10" Largemouth, on a 6" swim bait! Still no whites or hybrids. As I was lifting my jigs out of the water a big crappie tried to eat my bottom swim bait. I threw back in and drifted to the rocks, dropped my rod tip and it punched the 5" Yamamoto swim bait, set te hook and hoisted it up to the big rocks. I was pretty pumped, this is my biggest Muskingum river crappie. Weighed it with Cabela's scale and think it is pretty accurate, came in at 1' 10oz. And was a shade over 15". I'll take it! Especially after gettin blanked on the hybrids!! 

I threw just about everything in my bag of tricks, spoons, big swim baits, little swim baits, crank baits, jerk baits, uhhhhh....oh and even mini foo's! Did see one skipjack jump ( that's why the mini foo got tied on). Here is a couple pics of the Crappie





























Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

I fished at the damn on devolas side was there from 7-930 caught 2 walleye and a hybrid about 4 pounds walleye were 18 and 21 inches on green and purple

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice! I saw quite a few guys over there but only saw 1 or 2 guys with fish. I only fish that side from a boat, don't know why but I just don't ever fish off the wall. I thought for sure I was gonna catch a ton of whites at least, usually start end of March and thru April is really good. 

Must not have been holdin my mouth right..... :0)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

